# Sausage peppers lasagna pizza fatty?



## jcam222 (Jun 11, 2022)

Sausage & pepper sandwich, lasagna and a pizza walk into a bar…………bartender says “Ive got a smoker out back” lol. Meijers had sweet Italian sausage on sale for $2 / lbs so of course I grabbed six lbs thinking I’d figure out why later lol. I thought about doing a traditional fatty but decided to go with more of a flat loaf. Started working on this while I was smoking a few eye of rounds. First up sautéed some sweet peppers and vidalia onions in olive oil. 
	

		
			
		

		
	







	

		
			
		

		
	
Next up took a foil grill pan , sprayed with olive oil and covered with sandwich pepperoni.
	

		
			
		

		
	






	

		
			
		

		
	
First two lbs of sausage pressed into a sheet on parchment paper then flipped onto the pan.
	

		
			
		

		
	






	

		
			
		

		
	
Spread on some peppers, onions and pizza sauce
	

		
			
		

		
	






	

		
			
		

		
	
Layered on pepperoni and provolone.
	

		
			
		

		
	










	

		
			
		

		
	
I added another 2 lbs sheet of sausage and repeated the steps above. After that I added the last 2 lbs layer of sausage and added banana peppers and kalamatta olives.
	

		
			
		

		
	






	

		
			
		

		
	
Another layer of cheese , Italian seasoning and some sauce.
	

		
			
		

		
	










	

		
			
		

		
	
Put this on after my eye of rounds finished. Cranked the smoker up to 275-300F running with apple, cherry and pear. Here it is out of the smoker and on the cutting  board.
	

		
			
		

		
	










	

		
			
		

		
	
Money shot, time to eat. Played with some Arribbiata sauce, roasted peppers and torn basil.
	

		
			
		

		
	






	

		
			
		

		
	
Flavor was off the charts and the cheese on top especially took on a nice hit of the smoke. This thing weighed near 10 lbs lol. Thanks for looking!


----------



## Ringer (Jun 11, 2022)

Amazing! Looks plenty keto friendly so I may have to try this one. Very creative and well executed.


----------



## jcam222 (Jun 11, 2022)

Ringer said:


> Amazing! Looks plenty keto friendly so I may have to try this one. Very creative and well executed.


Yessir , all most posts are keto or at least “dirty” keto friendly.


----------



## Sven Svensson (Jun 11, 2022)

That’s a meat pizza.


----------



## jcam222 (Jun 11, 2022)

Sven Svensson said:


> That’s a meat pizza.


I like the name meatzza haha


----------



## Steve H (Jun 12, 2022)

Looks very good Jeff. And quite original too!


----------



## hammer77 (Jun 12, 2022)

Looks outstanding! As I was scrolling down the pictures I was digging it, then that first plate shot. WOW.

Dave


----------



## tx smoker (Jun 12, 2022)

Holy cow Jeff, that looks astonishing!! A simply incredible meal. Can you freeze a couple chunks and send them my way??    That much food would last us a week...all cooked at one time but I don't think I'd get tired of it.

Robert


----------



## SmokinEdge (Jun 12, 2022)

Very interesting. Looks amazingly delicious. Yeah, I’d be all over that. Nice work.


----------



## jcam222 (Jun 12, 2022)

cal1956 said:


> some people on this forum have a  real need to feel like "experts "   its an ego trip for them  plain and simple !!! it makes them feel important and because of that they try to  put  down any post thats different from  the way they  THINK meat should be  smoked ,  smoking meat is as  old as  the hills , there is no hard rules to great tasting meat , when you  try to tell  people reading  my posts that what i describe can't be done , it just makes  you sound stupid  , i have been smoking meat for 40 years , and i  know it can be done exackly  as i describe because i  do it , just because i do things simpler and faster than the way you say it  has to be done just means you want people to think " oh wow thats guy is an expert "  well  news flash for you ...your not !!!!





Steve H said:


> Looks very good Jeff. And quite original too!





hammer77 said:


> Looks outstanding! As I was scrolling down the pictures I was digging it, then that first plate shot. WOW.
> 
> Dave





SmokinEdge said:


> Very interesting. Looks amazingly delicious. Yeah, I’d be all over that. Nice work.


Thanks guys! Kind of a flat fatty lol. It was delicious and I had to go back for seconds! It’s something I’ll do again for sure or at least some variation of.


----------



## clifish (Jun 12, 2022)

jcam222 said:


> Sausage & pepper sandwich, lasagna and a pizza walk into a bar…………bartender says “Ive got a smoker out back” lol. Meijers had sweet Italian sausage on sale for $2 / lbs so of course I grabbed six lbs thinking I’d figure out why later lol. I thought about doing a traditional fatty but decided to go with more of a flat loaf. Started working on this while I was smoking a few eye of rounds. First up sautéed some sweet peppers and vidalia onions in olive oil.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Wow, just Wow...bookmarked for sure.  That looks delicious.


----------



## sawhorseray (Jun 12, 2022)

Looks like a huge pan full of ooey gooey goodness Jeff, love it! RAY


----------



## clifish (Jun 12, 2022)

That was just a half sized foil pan right?  like 9 x 13?  10lbs holy moly!


----------



## jcam222 (Jun 12, 2022)

sawhorseray said:


> Looks like a huge pan full of ooey gooey goodness Jeff, love it! RAY


Thanks Ray. I just murdered some for supper. Great for leftovers. Still have plenty to pass to a few friends. 


clifish said:


> That was just a half sized foil pan right?  like 9 x 13?  10lbs holy moly!


Standard size disposable grill pan. Lol it was 6 lbs in sausage alone, close to 2 lbs cheese, 1 lbs pepperoni. I figure the rest of the misc weighed a pound


----------



## clifish (Jun 12, 2022)

Might be keto friendly but certainly not carotid artery friendly...lol


----------



## bigfurmn (Jun 12, 2022)

Call it what you want. Keto this, meat that. Im just calling it HELL YES. Sign me up, im trying that.


----------



## clifish (Jun 12, 2022)

me tooooo!


----------



## jcam222 (Jun 12, 2022)

clifish said:


> Might be keto friendly but certainly not carotid artery friendly...lol


Haha moderation for sure.


----------



## bauchjw (Jun 14, 2022)

That Sir is a work of art! I would frame that plate shot Holy smokes, what amazing cook and recipe! Thank you for sharing!


----------



## Sven Svensson (Jun 14, 2022)

I’d also have no problem cutting off a square and putting it on a ciabatta bun.


----------



## 912smoker (Jun 14, 2022)

Late to the party and probably missed my place at the table but man that looks awesome Jeff! Pizzazilla for sure 

Keith


----------

